# Needing to update my patch cables, anything cheap AND good?



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I usually use bulk cable and Neutrik style connectors and make them myself, but they are a bit bulky.

I just saw some Donner 6" flat cables for pretty darn cheap, a six pack for $20. Anybody try these, do they last? They don't look like you can repair them, so I am hesitant but not afraid to try something new. I can always buy an extra six and have backups.









Donner 6 Inch Guitar Effect Pedal Cable Flat Patch Cable Black 6-Pack : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


Donner 6 Inch Guitar Effect Pedal Cable Flat Patch Cable Black 6-Pack : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.ca





These look a little better








Donner Guitar Patch Cables Right Angle, 6 Inch 1/4 Instrument Cables for Effect Pedals 6 Pack : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Donner Guitar Patch Cables Right Angle, 6 Inch 1/4 Instrument Cables for Effect Pedals 6 Pack : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





MXR pancake style are nice, but $10 bucks each and I'll be needing 10-12 of them so it adds up pretty quick.

I must have forgotten the reason I bought a MS-3 multi pedal, to eliminate all this junk, but a few trades and a couple impulse buys later, and I need a full board again!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Cheap and good don't mix when it comes to cables ;-)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Be sure the jack is shielded. Some of the cheap cables don't shield the jacks.

I bought these Hosa cables from Amazon some time ago and they are really low profile. They seem expensive now that I look at them, ($35-$45 for 6) but they are pretty small. https://www.amazon.ca/Hosa-IRG-600-...s&qid=1599055837&s=musical-instruments&sr=1-2


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

When you think of how many connections a typical pedalboard has, that's not the place to cheap out. I look at it this way: if I'm running 8 pedals, that's 14 connections (I'm not counting guitar in and amp out cables), and the last thing I'd ever want would be to have one of those connections fail. So much time wasted ripping out pedals to find the fault, and god help you if it happens when playing out somewhere.

Ernie Ball just started making some awesome looking flat cables. I currently use Warwick flat cables.

You don't have to go crazy expensive, but I definitely wouldn't cheap out on this front.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

These ones:









Ernie Ball - 6'' Flat Ribbon Patch Cable 3 Pack


Ernie Ball - 6'' Flat Ribbon Patch Cable 3 Pack




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought two packs of these and will buy more. Super flexible, and the small heads don't interfere with the stupid power connector location on some of my (MXR) pedals. I think this is better value for money

Ernie Ball - Flat Ribbon Patch Cable Multi-Pack


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

EBs flat cables are excellent... I connect and unconnect regularly and after two years not a single bad cable. They are flexible and thin, ranging from about 4-5 inches to 18-inches.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If you're looking for solderless, these are good. I've bought 2 sets so far and they work well. I was using George L's and these are cheaper and sound the same to me.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Agree 100% when it comes to cable quality and is why when I buy long cables I'll always buy one with a lifetime warranty, patch cables are a different beast. Gigging and rehearsing I moved to mostly digital for that reason. I was tired of noisy power supplies and a bad cable out of nowhere at the worst times.

I'll order the second six pack that look to be serviceable for 22 bucks and let you guys know. Obviously ribbon or flat cabling could be of great use for simple boards, but when you start having multiple points of entry twisting them I'm sure is no better than round stock.



Sent from my SM-A715W using Tapatalk


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

player99 said:


> These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep these are new the standard imo. Great metal small connector and flexible enough cable without feeling fragile.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I just received the Donner pancake cables. 6 for $22 shipped. They seem decent quality, same cable used by yorkville cables by the looks of it. Solder looked solid, tight tolerances, we will see over time how they handle twists but my board rarely changes, so we'll see.


----------

